# Shocking state of Twisp display stands



## KarlDP (15/1/19)

Hi guys.

Just need to find out from other peeps something that i have noticed of late.

The Twisp display stands at like my local Engen Garage and Super Spar, all look like a tornado that went thru them. Juice bottles and coils laying all over the counter instead of in the display stand.The stand itself is just in the middle of nowhere behind the tills. Standing skew at an angle looking sorry for it self. Like at the Engen its with the motor oils. It actually makes me not even trying to ask/look what they have available because i'll keep the queue up for a very long time trying to scavenge thru what they have. Plus the staff who have no clue what i'm asking for. I always thought these display cabinets are to make our lives as the consumer easier?

Am i just being stupid now or has anybody else noticed this. Or is it simply isolated to the two shops i frequent.

@Mic Lazzari @HPBotha

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Mic Lazzari (15/1/19)

Hi @KarlDP 
I know this is going to sound like lip service, but the team are focussed on improving our Trade executions in this new year. They have asked you and anyone else with similar experiences to please give specific store details so they can be addressed directly with the Store Reps. You can PM me if you prefer it to be private.

Please let us know.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (15/1/19)

TWISP Stand at Clicks Mall of Africa:

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mic Lazzari (15/1/19)

ace_d_house_cat said:


> TWISP Stand at Clicks Mall of Africa:



Thats great, @ace_d_house_cat ! (I mean not great, obviously - but you know what I mean). If you can post pics or descriptions here - then I can have our Head of Trade monitor this thread directly.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## KarlDP (15/1/19)

Mic Lazzari said:


> Hi @KarlDP
> I know this is going to sound like lip service, but the team are focussed on improving our Trade executions in this new year. They have asked you and anyone else with similar experiences to please give specific store details so they can be addressed directly with the Store Reps. You can PM me if you prefer it to be private.
> 
> Please let us know.



Ok great thanks @Mic Lazzari. Will be in touch

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ruwaid (15/1/19)

Mic Lazzari said:


> Thats great, @ace_d_house_cat ! (I mean not great, obviously - but you know what I mean). If you can post pics or descriptions here - then I can have our Head of Trade monitor this thread directly.


Will be sure to do the same as and when I do come across them again! For me I struggle to understand why newer flavours (in this case specific to Cue pods only) take such a long time to reach a usual seller ie. Clicks, Dischem and garages? Some places don't even have space or branding for Vanilla and Blueberry pods maybe even nut brittle and all of these places don't even know about the newer flavours.
Twisp stocks up sellers when they request? Or when they run out? Or when they have a large demand for them?

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## HPBotha (15/1/19)

Ruwaid said:


> Twisp stocks up sellers when they request? Or when they run out? Or when they have a large demand for them?



I am not sure what methodology is followed by the team, @Twisp should be able to shed some light as to how the main stockists plan their order processes - i know however that such things are boardroom discussions and are planned months ahead of time with the chains to allocate floor/retail space. 


ps. This message MIGHT be deleted

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## RainstormZA (15/1/19)

My peeve is their website. I keep hearing about a new website revamp but nothing, not even the old website is kept up to date.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## hot.chillie35 (15/1/19)

I've been having the exact same problems like @KarlDP. Most of the clicks stores in and around cape town as well as the twisp kiosk in the malls, viz N1, macro is looks "like a hurricane came through". No stock whether it be pods, juices, mods or cues. Sales people have no idea when they getting stock or even if they are getting stock. New flavours are out but never really seen on display. They don't know the prices of certain stock nor can they recommend you to a kiosk that might just have stock. Certain stores are selling expired twisp juices for the bloody same price 'n that's ridiculous. I've had so much faith in twisp and there products and have been promoting them all over where I go that I'm now embarrassed to even talk about twisp coz everywhere you go its chaos. It's sad to think that a lack of training and stocking up could be one's downfall, heaven forbid. The only real place I get customer service and stock of everything is at head office in Milnerton and if I don't go to them then I sit with a bigger problem lol " chain smoker of a husband“. So I would really appreciate it if twisp and all there employees can get there butts in gear 'n get this sorted out for us dependant vapours.... Much obliged.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Resistance (15/1/19)

Since BAT took over things started falling apart.
Seem like all the hard work that @Mic Lazzari and @HPBotha put in on this forum has turned 360°.
Customer service is also suffering just as it was starting to improve.
I got more things to say but, lets just leave it at this...your product works,now get everything else working again please @Twisp

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Chanelr (28/1/19)

I just want to add, though negative feedback is excellent for improvement. I do have some positive feedback, I was at Mall of the South (in Alberton, Gauteng) on Saturday and to my surprise I saw they had a Twisp stand so obviously I did a bit of "investigation".

Stand was looking really good, neat and presentable and to my surprise they even had Limit Edition Twisp flavours which I did not even know about...

So well done for that

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Mic Lazzari (31/1/19)

Hi All,

For those that have taken the trouble to let us know about issues they've experienced with our retail or trade outlets - thank you.
I am going to allow everyone one more week to post any other known issues in this regard, and then take this thread down.
I think that is fair as these issues are time dependant, and have been or will be addressed. They are not useful reading post conclusion.
Of course, if new issues crop up feel free to let us know.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Cornelius (31/1/19)

Engen Maraisburg. Stand empty and used to store Vapo-Wave and EOS products. And this is a R67 a pod stand.....


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (31/1/19)

@Mic Lazzari Firstly, thanks for the fantastic response, it's great to see manufacturers actually doing (or trying to) something about it. 

The issue I have is the following; I've stated above that CLICKS Mall of Africa have a stand that's in poor condition and empty. I've been past there a few days ago and it's in exactly the same state. If this thread (and in general) is deleted/removed, I fear we may lose sight of it and the issues will not be addressed. What it will do is remove the post (let's be honest here - it's a negative-ish post directed at TWISP itself) and forget that his was ever the case, which it is/was. 

Should this post be deleted and issues aren't addressed (mine hasn't been in two weeks) what do we do then? Create another and pretend that it's the first time this haas happened?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (4/2/19)

I was at Mall of Africa yesterday and went in search of CUE pods. 

Firstly, the TWISP kiosk had only tobacco. and when checking at CLICKS, suprise surprise....


----------



## Mic Lazzari (5/2/19)

Hello @ace_d_house_cat 
I did follow up again on your complaint with our Trade team. They indicated that it had been taken up and fixed, but that the out of stock issue must have cropped up again. I will paste copies of the report that was created. Seems that they are busy trying to negotiate with outlets like Clicks and PnP to increase their minimum stock holdings at store level. We are struggling with this at the moment. We are also waiting for more stock of Cue Pods as manufacturing was throttled back while improvements were being made to the line.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BobZ_1989 (8/2/19)

Twisp kiosk and Clicks in Musgrave center never has stock of pods. Dischem in Overport is usually empty. And Shell Overport tries to charge R59 a pod XD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (8/2/19)

Mic Lazzari said:


> Hello @ace_d_house_cat
> I did follow up again on your complaint with our Trade team. They indicated that it had been taken up and fixed, but that the out of stock issue must have cropped up again. I will paste copies of the report that was created. Seems that they are busy trying to negotiate with outlets like Clicks and PnP to increase their minimum stock holdings at store level. We are struggling with this at the moment. We are also waiting for more stock of Cue Pods as manufacturing was throttled back while improvements were being made to the line.
> 
> View attachment 157622
> ...



After everything's said and done; the bottom line is that the demand clearly outstrips the supply. At this point it's ironically becoming more of a hassle to own TWISP products as neither third-party store or WISP kiosks seem to have any stock. I love the fact that it's local and I'll try as far as possible to support the business but there is a line. The bottom line is that consumers spend hard earned money for a product that should be there. they should not have to deal with the details of the supply, manufacturing, and other issues of the business because they pay money for it. 

It's such a shame because the product it technically great and (in theory) supposed to be super convenient. Because of the way it's been dealt with, I actually thought twice before I bought another CUE (for myself). Other pod devices are starting to look more and more attractive.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Ruwaid (12/2/19)

Completely dry! Not a single Twisp flavour or item to purchase. This is at Pick n Pay Hyper, Woodmead Centre. They used to be my fall back store when I passed by every time if other places didn't have stock.
lady at the til says she isn't sure when last Twisp stocked the cabinet up!?

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 4


----------



## Mic Lazzari (22/8/19)

Hi guys, I'd like to check in ... has the state of affairs been better for you these last few months?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ruwaid (22/8/19)

@Mic Lazzari thanks bud but in all honesty, I have stopped looking out and unfortunately have moved away from the brand. it was just too much of a mission personally. what started as my saviour became the reason to a close relapse. product wise I cannot fault twisp! but stocking and the kiosks

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Resistance (22/8/19)

Mic Lazzari said:


> Hi guys, I'd like to check in ... has the state of affairs been better for you these last few months?



Honestly I have not been out much. I do however pop in at a clicks store that doesnt display twisp products for some reason,. Products are taken out of a hidden cabinet on request and they didnt have stock of the tobacco 18mg.
other than that I won't be able to aswer your question

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## KarlDP (23/8/19)

Mic Lazzari said:


> Hi guys, I'd like to check in ... has the state of affairs been better for you these last few months?



Yup i have noticed an improvement for sure. I probably pop in by our local Clicks every couple of days to pick up some Cue pods and its been stocked up with a few different pods, not much, but neatly. The only thing is the Atom coil boxes does not seem to fit so nicely in the stand so they always laying around inside the stand. And because they have so few stock of the Cue pods and normal MTL juice, they pack them to the front of the stand but they fall over to the back as people pick up and put them back. So making the stand look like a mess. But ja, for me, its looking better hey. @Mic Lazzari

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mic Lazzari (27/8/19)

Ruwaid said:


> @Mic Lazzari thanks bud but in all honesty, I have stopped looking out and unfortunately have moved away from the brand. it was just too much of a mission personally. what started as my saviour became the reason to a close relapse. product wise I cannot fault twisp! but stocking and the kiosks



Hi Ruwaid. Thanks for your honesty and feedback. I really do think things will only get better from now on. I hope at some point it will make sense for you to return to the brand.
Go well and best of luck in keeping any relapse at bay!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Mic Lazzari (27/8/19)

Resistance said:


> Honestly I have not been out much. I do however pop in at a clicks store that doesnt display twisp products for some reason,. Products are taken out of a hidden cabinet on request and they didnt have stock of the tobacco 18mg.
> other than that I won't be able to aswer your question



Interesting, Resistance .... which Clicks would this be?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mic Lazzari (27/8/19)

KarlDP said:


> Yup i have noticed an improvement for sure. I probably pop in by our local Clicks every couple of days to pick up some Cue pods and its been stocked up with a few different pods, not much, but neatly. The only thing is the Atom coil boxes does not seem to fit so nicely in the stand so they always laying around inside the stand. And because they have so few stock of the Cue pods and normal MTL juice, they pack them to the front of the stand but they fall over to the back as people pick up and put them back. So making the stand look like a mess. But ja, for me, its looking better hey. @Mic Lazzari



Thanks for the feedback KarlDP ... it will be relayed to our Trade team.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------

